# 98 Altima Service Engine Soon- MIL



## Altima98 (Dec 9, 2006)

I own a '98 Nissan Altima 4 door sedan. Last year the " Service Engine Soon" light from the OBD turned ON. The Nissan dealer detected codes(P1448, P0440, P1447) for Evap Purge Flow Monitor. I was suggested to replace the bad canister & Vent Control Valve assembly with an estimate of around 450$( parts + Labor). I was also told that this being just an emissions issue should not have any problems with the driveability & performance of the car. So, I had the codes erased and postponed the maintenance. Exactly after one year, I found that the same MIL (Service Engine Soon) is back with the same codes detected. It keeps turning ON even after erasing the codes. 
1. Does the problem need an immediate fix now?
2. What are the effects of driving the car with the MIL on/ bad canister & valve assembly?
3. Is the estimate of $ 450 for Canister & Valve Assembly reasonable?
4. Are there any cheaper alternatives?

I'd really appreciate help on this issue which is bugging me for t
he past one year.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The codes will keep coming back until the problem is fixed.
If you continue driving the car without fixing it if it hasn't already happened it will lead
to poor performance, possible stalling, and poor idle. Not to mention failure of the next emission test.
The assembly is located on the drivers side of car under the rear fender.
Disconnect and label all hoses, pull the old assembly and replace with the new one.
You should be able to find a new vapor canister at a parts store for $145-165.
For additional help buy a Haynes repair manual there for around $ 15-17 
The book # for your car is # 72015.


----------



## Altima98 (Dec 9, 2006)

Vandy-1 said:


> The codes will keep coming back until the problem is fixed.
> If you continue driving the car without fixing it if it hasn't already happened it will lead
> to poor performance, possible stalling, and poor idle. Not to mention failure of the next emission test.
> The assembly is located on the drivers side of car under the rear fender.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you.How much will the control valve assembly cost me???


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The control valve should be incorporated onto the canister and therefore should be
one part. I checked at Napa and Checker Auto and both list the part for $ 135 plus tax.
Note that is priced from stores in northern AZ and might not be the same price from a
parts store in your local area.
It should not be that hard a job to do and will save you a lot of $ if you were quoted that
price {$ 450} from a Nissan stealership. Also check and replace any hoses that might be
cracked or deteriorated while you're at it.


----------



## Altima98 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks, Vandy-1


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

No problem, good luck with it !


----------



## jmacho (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi;

If you are handy, you may want to try to repair it yourself and save $$$$.

The problem may be a rusted solenoid plunger that regulates the fumes- part of the plunger stem is exposed, causing it to rust and stick. This requires removing the entire cannister box, and then the solenoid which is attached to the box with 2 bolts. With the solenoid removed, you will see the vent hole and exposed plunger. Simply spray with a PB rust, or if not too rusted WD40. You may need to use a thin screwdriver blade to loosen the plunger so it moves freely. I have had this problem with my earlier Sentra and a recently purchased used 98 Altima. This fixed the problem and the SEL will eventually reset after a few days.


----------



## Altima98 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you. jmacho


----------

